# Rumours of an €80 billion rescue package for Ireland



## spreadsheet (12 Nov 2010)

There is 'market chatter' that there may be an €80bn bailout being finalised for announcement next week.

What do people think the repercussions of this will be?

It already looks like the rumours stopped the weakening of the euro vs dollar rate.


----------



## z107 (12 Nov 2010)

why does a country of about 4.5million people need an €80billion bailout?


----------



## DoctorEvil (12 Nov 2010)

spreadsheet said:


> There is 'market chatter' that there may be an €80bn bailout being finalised for announcement next week.



Great - can I have some?


----------



## Purple (12 Nov 2010)

DoctorEvil said:


> Great - can I have some?



It's only just under €18'000 for every man woman and child in the state. In my case that's €108'000 for my family. I suspect that we will pay much more than that over the next few years anyway.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Nov 2010)

Folks

We had to ban public service bashing in the past.

Don't  take threads off topic please. 

If someone else does, ignore them, or better still, report them and the post will be deleted. 

Brendan


----------

